# joke... not political



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

> > An elderly woman walked into the Bank of Canada one 
> > morning with a 
> > purse 
> > full of money. She wanted to open a savings 
> > account and insisted on talking to the president of 
> > the Bank 
> > because, she said, she had a lot of money. 
> > 
> > After many lengthy discussions (after all, the 
> > client is always 
> > right) an employee took the elderly woman to the 
> > president's 
> > office. 
> > 
> > The president of the Bank asked her how much she 
> > wanted to deposit. 
> > She placed her purse on his desk and replied, 
> > "$165,000". The president was curious and asked her 
> > how she had been 
> > able to save so much money. The elderly woman 
> > replied that she made bets. 
> > The president was surprised and asked, "What kind of 
> > bets?" 
> > 
> > The elderly woman replied, "Well, I bet you $25,000 
> > that your 
> > testicles are square." 
> > 
> > The president started to laugh and told the woman 
> > that it was impossible 
> > to win a bet like that. 
> > 
> > The woman never batted an eye. She just looked at 
> > the president and 
> > said, "Would you like to take my bet?" 
> > 
> > "Certainly", replied the president. "I bet you 
> > $25,000 that my 
> > testicles are not square." 
> > 
> > "Done", the elderly woman answered. "But given the 
> > amount of money 
> > involved, if you don't mind I would like to come 
> > back at 10 o'clock 
> > tomorrow morning with my lawyer as a witness." 
> > 
> > "No problem", said the president of the Bank 
> > confidently. 
> > That night, the president became very nervous about 
> > the bet 
> > and spent a long time in front of the mirror 
> > examining his 
> > testicles, turning them this way and that, checking 
> > them over 
> > again and again until he was positive that no one 
> > could 
> > consider his testicles as square and reassuring 
> > himself that there 
> > was 
> > no way he could lose the bet. 
> > 
> > The next morning at exactly 10 o'clock the elderly 
> > woman 
> > arrived at the president's office with her lawyer 
> > and 
> > acknowledged the $25,000 bet made the day before 
> > that the 
> > president's testicles were square. 
> > 
> > The president confirmed that the bet was the same as 
> > the one 
> > made the day before. Then the elderly woman asked 
> > him to 
> > drop his pants etc. so that she and her lawyer could 
> > see clearly. 
> > 
> > The president was happy to oblige. 
> > 
> > The elderly woman came closer so she could see 
> > better and 
> > asked the president if she could touch them. "Of 
> > course", said the 
> > president "Given the amount of money involved, you 
> > should be 100% sure." 
> > 
> > The elderly woman did so with a little smile. 
> > Suddenly the president 
> > noticed that the lawyer was banging his head against 
> > the wall. He asked the elderly woman why he was 
> > doing that 
> > and she replied, "Oh, it's probably because I bet 
> > him $100,000 that 
> > around 10 o'clock in the morning I would be holding 
> > the balls of the 
> > President of the Bank of Canada!" 
> >


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

:lol: It was great! Thank you.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Very good joke! Keep em coming!


----------

